# "make kernel" - no modules



## nsayer (Nov 17, 2012)

I just switched from using cvsup(1) for updating to svn(1). In doing so, I did a checkout of base/releng/9.0 and then did a make kernel in /usr/src.

The result of that was a /boot/kernel that *just* had the kernel in it - no modules, as there were in the past.

What happened? Is there some difference in make.conf content that would explain why none of the modules were installed (looking in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/{kern conf}/modules/usr/src/modules/ I *do* see .ko files).


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Does /etc/make.conf have a NO_MODULES entry?


----------



## nsayer (Nov 17, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Does /etc/make.conf have a NO_MODULES entry?



Nope.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2012)

Then look for /etc/src.conf.


----------



## nsayer (Nov 17, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Then look for /etc/src.conf.



No such file.


----------



## nsayer (Nov 25, 2012)

Bueller?


----------



## nsayer (Feb 2, 2013)

Same problem with 9.1-RELEASE.

Bueller?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 2, 2013)

nsayer said:
			
		

> Same problem with 9.1-RELEASE.
> 
> Bueller?



It happens for you but not for others.  So what have you changed in your config?  How are you building the kernel?  Please be as specific as possible.


----------



## nsayer (Feb 2, 2013)

I have KERNCONF set in make.conf and am just running make kernel.

I think I have figured it out, though.

I'm building a slight variant on XENHVM. Diffing the two, I see the significant differences, but also somehow


```
makeoptions MODULE_OVERRIDES=""
```

got in there. I have no idea how. I can only guess it was in some version of that file from a while ago and persisted, and MODULE_OVERRIDES perhaps changed its meaning or functionality at some point.


----------

